# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  الگوریتم k-mean در متلب

## F.N.44

سلام دوستان 
من میخوام خروجی یک الگوریتم دیگه رو بدم به ورودی الگوریتم k-mean دوستی هست کمک کنه ؟مبتدی هستم اما میخوام یاد بگیرم

----------

